# Dell Laptop touchpad not working



## kakbramer3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A8-7410 APU with AMD Radeon R5 Graphics, AMD64 Family 22 Model 48 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 7104 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon R5, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 918 GB (857 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0VY15F
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled Have reinstalled drivers , and my touchpad still wont work, I can use the touchscreen still and my mouse..


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a look on the F keys for a pad symbol 
like F9 - that toggles the touchpad disable


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0VY15F


You appear to have a Dell Inspiron 5755 laptop.
What's the exact 7-character "service tag" number on it?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PopinArt (Feb 5, 2018)

Do you have the exact and updated drivers installed for it? 

Do this win key+r>devmgmt.msc. See if there is anything yellow/red marked or unknown marked. 

Go to Control Panel>Mouse see if Touchpad is enabled.


----------



## kakbramer3 (Aug 29, 2010)

flavallee said:


> You appear to have a Dell Inspiron 5755 laptop.
> What's the exact 7-character "service tag" number on it?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


HWF9GF2 Is that right I haven't done anything except I did recovery twice hoping to get it going


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> HWF9GF2


That service tag number is "not found" at the Dell support site, so you must have submitted it incorrectly.

Please re-submit both the "service tag" number and the "express service code" number.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kakbramer3 (Aug 29, 2010)

kakbramer3 said:


> HWF9GF2 Is that right I haven't done anything except I did recovery twice hoping to get it going





flavallee said:


> That service tag number is "not found" at the Dell support site, so you must have submitted it incorrectly.
> 
> Please re-submit both the "service tag" number and the "express service code" number.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


HWF9G72 38965852478


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> HWF9G72
> 38965852478


According to that corrected service tag number, you have THIS *Dell Inspiron 17 5755* laptop which came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.

I'm surprised to see its driver downloads section has a Dell Touchpad driver for Windows 7 64-bit, but not for Windows 10 64-bit.
Where did you obtain the driver that you said you reinstalled?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kakbramer3 (Aug 29, 2010)

flavallee said:


> According to that corrected service tag number, you have THIS *Dell Inspiron 17 5755* laptop which came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.
> 
> I'm surprised to see its driver downloads section has a Dell Touchpad driver for Windows 7 64-bit, but not for Windows 10 64-bit.
> Where did you obtain the driver that you said you reinstalled?
> ...


I looked online for Dell laptop its called Driver update and I ran it , but nothing


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What "Version" and "OS Build" numbers of Windows 10 Home 64-bit does your laptop have?

Type *WINVER* in the search box, then press the Enter key.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kakbramer3 (Aug 29, 2010)

flavallee said:


> What "Version" and "OS Build" numbers of Windows 10 Home 64-bit does your laptop have?
> 
> Type *WINVER* in the search box, then press the Enter key.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


1709 OS Build 16200.248


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You made a typo.
Your laptop appears to be up-to-date with *Version 1709 OS Build 16299.248*

I have no idea why your laptop's touchpad isn't working.
If its touchscreen and external mouse are working, at least that's a good thing.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kakbramer3 (Aug 29, 2010)

kakbramer3 said:


> 1709 OS Build 16200.248





kakbramer3 said:


> 1709 OS Build 16200.248


Yes I know thank you for all your help anyway


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## techaware10 (Feb 5, 2018)

Make sure install right touchpad drivers of your laptop... 
If still you touchpad not working 
Then you can go to service Centre 

Sent from my A37f using Tapatalk


----------

